# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica > Guadalquivir > Genil > Darro >  Rio Darro (rio que abastece a la Alhambra)

## granasoria

Hola, os muestro mi ultimo video sobre la travesia realizada por el rio Darro desde El Sacromonte hasta el cortijo de Jesús del Valle, con la Alhambra al fondo. Espero que os guste!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2QTH8LsodU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2QTH8LsodU[/ame]

----------


## jlois

Gracias por el fantástico video que nos has mostrado, Granasoria, sin duda un magnífico paisaje lleno de detalles que resaltan la riqueza de sus matices. El sonido del agua...esa travesía que realizaste a buen seguro que disfrutaste con cada paso que diste. 

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona tan al sur de Lugo...pero tan al norte jejeje...

Jose Luis.

----------


## ben-amar

Un paseo precioso y del que seguro que sienpre sale uno con las pilas recargadas.
El video, muy bien elaborado, mis felicitaciones.
Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un video muy bonito granasoria, se respira calma con esos paisajes y esa musica de guitara.
Gracias por compartirlo con todos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%ADo_Darro

Lo que dice la wiki sobre este rio:


El río Darro es un corto río que transcurre por la provincia de Granada, en Andalucía (España). Es afluente del río Genil, que a su vez lo es del Guadalquivir, perteneciendo por tanto a las cuencas hidrográficas de estos ríos.

Es el río que surte de agua a la Alhambra, y da nombre a dos calles de la ciudad de Granada: la Carrera del Darro y la Acera del Darro. El Darro fue el elemento vertebrador de la Granada musulmana.

Nace en Huétor Santillán, en una zona conocida como la Fuente de la Teja, en la Sierra de la Alfaguara, aunque su nacimiento principal está un poco más abajo. Aguas abajo se le unen el río del Colmenar y su principal afluente, el río de Beas, el cual nace en Beas de Granada.

La unión de ambos ríos se produce ya en el término municipal de la capital, concretamente en el Cortijo de Cortes. Tras él transcurre por un valle cerrado y pintoresco, entre la Alhambra y el Albaicín, para pasar a partir de la Plaza de Santa Ana, junto la Iglesia del mismo nombre, a transcurrir bajo tierra debido al embovedado que se hizo en el siglo XIX como consecuencia de las políticas higienistas. Tras discurrir bajo la calle Reyes Católicos y la Acera del Darro, se une al Genil tras el Paseo del Salón.

Es un río pequeño pero de caudal constante, manteniendo su nivel medio incluso en épocas de gran sequía. Hasta 1990 podían encontrarse truchas en este río, pero se extinguieron casi por completo a mediados de esta década debido a la gran sequía que asoló España, siendo muy difícil hoy en día encontrar algún ejemplar.

El término darro, en Granada se usa como sinónimo de conducto de aguas fecales, debido a una acequia de ese nombre y que, desde tiempos nazaríes, servía para tal fin. El topónimo del río se relaciona con la existencia de oro en su cauce, y así lo recogía ya Francisco Bermúdez de Pedraza, en el año 1608: "Los latinos lo llamaron Dauro, derivado de Dat Aurum, porque da oro como afirma Lucio Marineo". Hasta mediados del siglo XX se podía encontrar gente cribando la arena del río en busca de oro.

Sin embargo este río no tiene ninguna relación con el municipio de Darro, en la comarca de Guadix, a pesar de compartir el topónimo.

----------


## ben-amar

La Enciclopedia nos da esta explicacion sobre el rio y el significado de la palabra.




*Río Darro*
El río Darro nace en la Fuente de los Porqueros, saliendo de la roca y creando un pequeño remanso, en el cercano municipio de Huétor Santillán.

Cruza por la ciudad de Granada. Unos cientos de metros descubierto oteado por la Alhambra y, de pronto, se oculta y cruza el centro urbano hasta dar con el río Genil en el que desemboca.

Río, por tanto, del que se avergüenza la ciudad, como un hijo díscolo y alborotador, castigado por insalubre, según acusaron en su momento los promotores del embovedamiento.

Alguna que otra vez, furibundo, ha reventado las calles y ha salido al exterior como faltándole el aire. Pero el paso del tiempo parece que amansa hombres, fieras, ríos,...

Su nombre más genuino y castizo es Dauro. Deriva de una contracción de "de oro" y, ciertamente, hasta no hace muchos años algún que otro buscador del precioso metal perdía los sesos por encontrar unas pepitas mínimas con las que aliviar la miseria. 
http://enciclopedia.us.es/index.php/R%C3%ADo_Darro

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Muchas gracias a granasoria por el precioso vídeo, y a  bem-amar por completar la información.

Aunque me salgo un poco del tema del Darro, he recordado que hay varias teorías sobre el nombre del río Duero (Douro en portugués). Una de ellas relacionada con el oro (motivo por el que relaciono a los dos ríos), por lo que os subo este enlace de una página web portuguesa, donde podéis leer una de las teorías:

http://www.douroazul.pt/El_r%C3%ADo_Duero-389.aspx

"Existen varias explicaciones para el origen del nombre Douro. Cuenta una leyenda que era costumbre ver unas piedrecitas pequeñas y brillantes rodando, que se descubrió que eran de oro. Hay quien dice que el nombre se debe al color barroso de las aguas del río, debido a las grandes cantidades de detritos que los torrentes arrastraban laderas abajo y que por ser de un amarillo vivo le daban un color oro. Pero hay quien defiende que este nombre deriva del latín “Durius”, o sea, “duro”, debido a la dureza de sus contornos tortuosos de escarpas altas y rocosas".

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## granasoria

Muchas gracias a todos, por vuestros fabulosos comentarios y por vuestros aportes informativos del rio Darro. ¡Gracias de todo corazón!

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por ese precioso vídeo del Río Darro, un trozo de él, pude visitarlo aunque no hice fotos y es un lugar digno de ver!!
A Ben-amar agradecerle sus aportaciones.
Gusta mucho esa música tan relajante en él... Un saludo!!

----------

